# C31 Mini Genie Client 0x0710/711/716 - Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Receivers included in this release:
*C31 Mini Genie Client*

Release notes:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=212823

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

Stuttering/freezes watching live. Had a show where it was freezing for a fraction of second repeatedly (every couple of seconds) at the end of the buffer/live. One hit of skip backward and it stopped doing it. Brief pause also works.


----------



## tahoejunk (Dec 4, 2008)

Even after the most recent upgrade to 0x0711 still having problems with audio sync (delayed). The C31 is connected directly to the TV via HDMI. A simple menu reset of the C31 will clear the problem but it seems to come back after 24-36 hours or so. Have also tried resettting the Genie.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

unixguru said:


> Stuttering/freezes watching live. Had a show where it was freezing for a fraction of second repeatedly (every couple of seconds) at the end of the buffer/live. One hit of skip backward and it stopped doing it. Brief pause also works.


Doing it again right now. Face the Nation on CBS OTA (channel 4-1 in Minneapolis) - live.

~4 seconds of freeze followed by 1/4-1/2 second of audio/video. Has been repeating constantly for at least 5 minutes.

Toggling pause for a couple of seconds doesn't fix it. One skip back did.


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

Found an issue where the receiver resets all the available resolutions to just 480i/p only if the TV is turned off an receiver is left on. TV is connected HDMI. If you turn both off at once it seems to be fine.


Also, hitting 30skip when already live seems causes the video to stop playing and not start unless you leave the channel and come back.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

I was using 30SLIP and most the time it worked fine. I could even hit skip several times quickly and it would add them up like it's suppose to.

Lately it seems to intermittently decide that multiple skips mean skip to the next marker or end (like a skip does while in FF).

Going back to using 30SKIP.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

Several times a day the remote becomes unresponsive for several minutes. Seems to be happening for people on HR34 as well so probably not a problem specific to the C31.


----------



## wease (Jun 27, 2010)

If i connect it will it work out of the box or do i have to call dtv to activate it.
Thanks


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

Lately mine have been over-responding to remote commands, pressing down once the receiver decides it was 10 presses.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

wease said:


> If i connect it will it work out of the box or do i have to call dtv to activate it.
> Thanks


You need to call DIRECTV and have them add a Genie mine client (C31) to the account.


----------



## terrelliott (May 7, 2007)

Using Vizio Tv model VO32L HDTV10A.
When turning on TV and client I sometimes get the message "not support" on the screen. Then the client will turn off the resolutions 480i and 720p. I can re-enable them, but the next time "not support" occurs they are disabled again. I almost always have my tv on NFL network (212) and this happens ALL THE TIME on this channel.
I can turn both TV and client off, then back on and it will start working, or I can change channels and sometimes that will get it to work.
I am also experiencing the 30skip in live tv freezing the screen and will not release unless I change channels.


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

Still having to reset resolutions almost daily on one set, and getting frequent "your tv does not support content protection" messages on another. Both seem to happen when the TV is off, or when switched to a different input other than the HDMI the client is plugged into. It seems like the client is constantly probing the TV for its resolutions.

Also noticing frequent 1/2 second pauses on random channels.


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

Still have issues pausing live or recorded shows from both of my (2) Genie Clients. If I hit "pause" the display shows like it is going to pause but doesn't. If I don't hit any other buttons the show will finally pause like 5 minutes or more later after I had hit the pause button. So it's like there is a massive delay in the actual pause function. Don't seem to have any issues with other playback functions. Keep hoping there will be an update coming soon to fix this. Does anyone else have this problem or know of a fix or when might be released? I've had this issue for months...


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

terrelliott said:


> Using Vizio Tv model VO32L HDTV10A.
> When turning on TV and client I sometimes get the message "not support" on the screen. Then the client will turn off the resolutions 480i and 720p. I can re-enable them, but the next time "not support" occurs they are disabled again. I almost always have my tv on NFL network (212) and this happens ALL THE TIME on this channel.
> I can turn both TV and client off, then back on and it will start working, or I can change channels and sometimes that will get it to work.
> I am also experiencing the 30skip in live tv freezing the screen and will not release unless I change channels.


Experienced the freezing with the 30 second skip at a customers house. Did it on all 3 clients but not the Genie. Tried another Genie but still got freezing on clients. Changed to 30 second slip and that worked fine


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Have seen this issue on two of my three clients, I don't use the third one, so not sure about it. When I pause a live program, then try to skip forward to go live again, the client instead rewinds back to the beginning of the buffer. Then I try to FF to end, and it becomes unresponsive. It will freeze either before starting to FF, or will freeze when I try to stop the FF. I haven't been able to determine a pattern of what actions unfreeze it, or if it is just time passing and the client catching up to the button presses. Many times it has taken me two or more tries, each time having it rewinding back to the beginning of the buffer before I can get back to live TV. It almost seems like once I pause something, I can't get back to live TV without changing the channel to clear the buffer. If I want to keep the buffer, I need to make sure I don't FF all the way to the end, or it will just rewind again.

Anyone else see this? I'm fairly new to the Genie & clients. So far, this is the only thing that I don't like, but it happens quite frequently.


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

eileen22 said:


> Have seen this issue on two of my three clients, I don't use the third one, so not sure about it. When I pause a live program, then try to skip forward to go live again, the client instead rewinds back to the beginning of the buffer. Then I try to FF to end, and it becomes unresponsive. It will freeze either before starting to FF, or will freeze when I try to stop the FF. I haven't been able to determine a pattern of what actions unfreeze it, or if it is just time passing and the client catching up to the button presses. Many times it has taken me two or more tries, each time having it rewinding back to the beginning of the buffer before I can get back to live TV. It almost seems like once I pause something, I can't get back to live TV without changing the channel to clear the buffer. If I want to keep the buffer, I need to make sure I don't FF all the way to the end, or it will just rewind again.
> 
> Anyone else see this? I'm fairly new to the Genie & clients. So far, this is the only thing that I don't like, but it happens quite frequently.


I have issues similar to this and slow response issues, like sometimes when I try to just open the guide it will go to a black screen and just show the live tv feed in the corner and the guide never comes up or is very slow - so I'll have to exit and re-try it and sometimes to the extent of turning off the genie and turning it back on to get it to work properly. Also have issues pausing still like I've stated before...


----------



## MattWarner (Feb 11, 2007)

Panasonic TC-26LX70 - When turning on TV and C31 with the remote at the same time, I always get a black screen. No video or audio. Turning off C31 OR TV and back on resolves the problem. I believe this is a HDMI/HDCP handshake issue. Happens 90% of the time for me.


----------



## haas (Sep 13, 2011)

Don't see a C-41 issue section. This should be added to it.

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/206177-hr44-vod-programs-have-videoaudio-isssues/


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

C41-500

Reports incorrect mac address to LAN, router, etc.

From John Ha at Humax:

"This is not a defect but a known software bug which Directv has announced a fix to address this issue with a software update to be released shortly."

So known like really? Not even a peep of it here? Yes the device is quite new and issue may have not been software related, as to why I brought this up in the first place. I made mention of this in the General forum Tuesday. Yes its minor to most everyone here I suppose. Another thing, Directv 2nd level tech support knows nothing of it either or anybody there that I talked to.

My C41-100 is reporting mac address correctly btw.

I am unsure if this is really software related because the genie server/system info display page receives the mac address correctly from the client C41-500. ANYONE SEEING WHAT I DO? Caps used because not a one of you seem to even want to look for me...as usual!!!!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

adamson said:


> I am unsure if this is really software related because the genie server/system info display page receives the mac address correctly from the client C41-500. ANYONE SEEING WHAT I DO? Caps used because not a one of you seem to even want to look for me...as usual!!!!


It could just be that the C41-500 in the field is fairly new so not a lot of folks have one, I know I don't.


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

I recently tried something in the last week that may help others.... I've been having problems with my C31's for months being slow and not being able to pause on demand... it would take up to 5 minutes to pause, which was the most frustrating part for me. Last Monday, I was reading somewhere about someone having different problems that may have been related to the CCK hooked up... and I also have my HR34 hooked up to Ethernet by the way and disconnecting the CCK. So last Monday when my HR34 locked up and had to do a reboot - I decided to try unplugging the CCK from power and go for a while without it to see how my C31's performed. Once the system was backup everything was working great but I've had similar success for a day or two at most in the past before the slow down issues would return. Well it's been a week now and I'm still having amazing response time and pausing immediately when I hit the button and think the CCK was holding me up, I'm really happy how great everything has been working and how it should be. Since I already have my HR34 hooked to Ethernet, really no reason to hook the CCK back up. I'm really amazed that someone hasn't suggested this earlier or seen this type of problem also. Hopefully this might help someone else out with similar problems.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

keebler21 said:


> I recently tried something in the last week that may help others.... I've been having problems with my C31's for months being slow and not being able to pause on demand... it would take up to 5 minutes to pause, which was the most frustrating part for me. Last Monday, I was reading somewhere about someone having different problems that may have been related to the CCK hooked up... and I also have my HR34 hooked up to Ethernet by the way and disconnecting the CCK. So last Monday when my HR34 locked up and had to do a reboot - I decided to try unplugging the CCK from power and go for a while without it to see how my C31's performed. Once the system was backup everything was working great but I've had similar success for a day or two at most in the past before the slow down issues would return. Well it's been a week now and I'm still having amazing response time and pausing immediately when I hit the button and think the CCK was holding me up, I'm really happy how great everything has been working and how it should be. Since I already have my HR34 hooked to Ethernet, really no reason to hook the CCK back up. I'm really amazed that someone hasn't suggested this earlier or seen this type of problem also. Hopefully this might help someone else out with similar problems.


If you had both the ethernet connection on the HR34 to your network AND the CCK connected that was the problem. That creates all sorts of problems by having two different paths into the MoCA/DECA network, it's always one or the othere connection but never both.


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

RAD said:


> If you had both the ethernet connection on the HR34 to your network AND the CCK connected that was the problem. That creates all sorts of problems by having two different paths into the MoCA/DECA network, it's always one or the othere connection but never both.


Thanks for clarifying - I've never heard that before or seen that. So in theory - it should work good the other way with the CCK but not the Ethernet as well.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

keebler21 said:


> Thanks for clarifying - I've never heard that before or seen that. So in theory - it should work good the other way with the CCK but not the Ethernet as well.


Correct.


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

RAD said:


> Correct.


So let me ask this then... Does one have an advantage over the other or is the CCK purely for those that don't have Ethernet ability near there genie?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

keebler21 said:


> So let me ask this then... Does one have an advantage over the other or is the CCK purely for those that don't have Ethernet ability near there genie?


Depending on who answers your get answers going each way. On one hand some folks prefer using the HR34/HR44's internal adapter just so there's less wiring and external components. Since I have other devices on the DIRECTV DECA network that could be using the ethernet connection, like a HD DVR that's downloading a DoD program I prefer the external DECA so if the HR34/HR44 goes down I don't lose the connection.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

The C41-500 was swapped out by directv and replaced with a C41-100. Both C41-100's reporting correct mac address to my network. Just to follow up...anybody else seeing an incorrect mac address from your C41-500 client on your network?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I have not knowingly eschewed responding to Mr. Adamson, but I am not sure what the question really is. Is something really not working? If so, what?


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Nothing was wrong with my install, perfectionist is what I am...ya its bad! The C41-500 did work fine but it was not perfect because of an incorrect mac address issue.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, perfection is as perfection does! 
So, the error was showing the wrong *MAC* address even though everything worked! Waaaaay better than the right MAC addy and not working! 
Tx. for the reply. 
Sent from my* Mac*.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

My mini genie is showing some of its menus in spanish. The installer thought once it refreshed its SW it be okay but still seeing various menus in spanish.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

My mini genie is showing some of its menus in spanish. The installer thought once it refreshed its SW it be okay but still seeing various menus in spanish.
Have you tried doing a factory reset? Press the power button (the DirecTV logo) for 12 seconds. see if that helps


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Have you tried doing a factory reset? Press the power button (the DirecTV logo) for 12 seconds. see if that helps


yes just tried it. Push menu everything is English. Settings and he,p all English. Info and test English. Display submenu English. Preferences all englis. Select vidoe and that submenu is all Spanish but than turns preferences to Spanish till ya go back.


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

Anyone know why this is still listed as the current version? I've been on version 717 for both my C31's for about a month or two now... just curious.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

keebler21 said:


> Anyone know why this is still listed as the current version? I've been on version 717 for both my C31's for about a month or two now... just curious.


That's what is on mine and the firmware monitor shows that as the current version.


----------



## sgkane (Sep 21, 2013)

I've posted this to the Directv tech forum but have received no reply. I've followed these forums for years and appreciate the talent that participates. Hopefully someone can assist.


I have what I think is a strange issue. I have recently had an HR-34 and client installed (10 days ago). This week, suddenly, I've had strange issues with the C-31 client.

It started when, upon turning on the TV and the client with the Directv remote, the client was woken up from power save mode. I would click OK, and the client would then turn off. After viewing these boards, I then turned off power save on both the HR-34 and the client. I have also reset both the client and the HR-34 many times.

Now, whenever I turn on the client, after a couple of seconds (when the TV accepts the signal) it turns itself off. Conversely, now, when I turn off the client, it turns itself back ON after a few seconds. Very weird. I do not have this issue with the HR-34, just the client.

The client is connected to the TV via HDMI, if that helps.

Any advice is appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I am also experiencing some weirdness similar to this, and haven't figured it all out, but sometimes holding my hand over the end of the remote (to block the IR signal) and letting the RF signal go through puts them back in synch.


----------



## AndrewSi (Jan 28, 2008)

I have found what I think may be a previously unreported bug with the C31. I only upgraded to the Genie and mini-clients a few weeks ago, but to my chagrin they gave me the "old" models, the guy said they needed to clear their inventory of the older models before they could start giving out the new ones. :-( Anyway, just discovered this last night.

On one of my mini-Genie receivers, (C31), it is connected via HDMI to an Onkyo receiver (let's call it a TXNR606 for the sake of discussion, it's actually a 626, but the remote codes are the same), which passes it on to a Sony LCD TV (KDL40VL160, I think). Anyway, the goal of the exercise is to go to Menu->Settings->Remote Control->Program Remote->Advanced and set up the Volume Lock feature so that the remote will use the Onkyo for ordinary volume up/volume down activity rather than the Sony's codes. So I go through the process to set AV1 on the remote to the Onkyo, and TV to the Sony codes, and I have verified that each works fine when moving the remote switch on the top - it can control the volume for either device if you take the time to move the switch.

Here's the bug:
When you go into the Volume Lock screen, it shows you both the Onkyo and the Sony TV (and disable Volume Lock) as the radio button choices on the left side of the screen. The Sony is selected by default. You CANNOT navigate the highlight to the Onkyo choice and have the unit reprogram the remote to behave accordingly. You can only select the Sony, or disable, the highlight skips over the Onkyo radio button when you try.

FWIW, the remote is in IR mode, not RF.

Sigh.


----------



## HuskerHarley (Feb 8, 2012)

AndrewSi said:


> I have found what I think may be a previously unreported bug with the C31. I only upgraded to the Genie and mini-clients a few weeks ago, but to my chagrin they gave me the "old" models, the guy said they needed to clear their inventory of the older models before they could start giving out the new ones. :-( Anyway, just discovered this last night.
> 
> On one of my mini-Genie receivers, (C31), it is connected via HDMI to an Onkyo receiver (let's call it a TXNR606 for the sake of discussion, it's actually a 626, but the remote codes are the same), which passes it on to a Sony LCD TV (KDL40VL160, I think). Anyway, the goal of the exercise is to go to Menu->Settings->Remote Control->Program Remote->Advanced and set up the Volume Lock feature so that the remote will use the Onkyo for ordinary volume up/volume down activity rather than the Sony's codes. So I go through the process to set AV1 on the remote to the Onkyo, and TV to the Sony codes, and I have verified that each works fine when moving the remote switch on the top - it can control the volume for either device if you take the time to move the switch.
> 
> ...


I had to get a different model of remote, I have in my house a RC65RX, RC66, RC65X, I forgot what the model # remote came with the Genie (I sent it back), but I had the same problem as you until, I had the proper remote that would unlock the menus correctly.


----------



## AndrewSi (Jan 28, 2008)

I'll have to check what model I have, but I verified that the remote does work properly over RF with the Genie clients, which I think means it's the "right" kind since older RF remotes supposedly don't work with the Genie units from what I've read. I'll see if any of the other remotes in the house can do the right thing, on the off chance that it's the remote itself, but my problem is that I can't even navigate to the correct radio button on the screen!


----------



## HuskerHarley (Feb 8, 2012)

AndrewSi said:


> I'll have to check what model I have, but I verified that the remote does work properly over RF with the Genie clients, which I think means it's the "right" kind since older RF remotes supposedly don't work with the Genie units from what I've read. I'll see if any of the other remotes in the house can do the right thing, on the off chance that it's the remote itself, but my problem is that I can't even navigate to the correct radio button on the screen!


That's what drove me crazy, because it would work almost everything but I guess they put different chips in these remotes??


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Only the RC71's RF will work on the HR44 and vice versa, again in RF. Other remotes will work in IR.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

spidey said:


> My mini genie is showing some of its menus in spanish. The installer thought once it refreshed its SW it be okay but still seeing various menus in spanish.


Has this been resolved? I did an installation 1 week ago and had the same problem. It did not go away. I installed a Genie and 2 C41s the problem was on only 1 of the C41s the other C41 was fine. A friend did an install 2 days ago and had the same thing happen. He only installed a Genie and a C41.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

BNUMM said:


> Has this been resolved? I did an installation 1 week ago and had the same problem. It did not go away. I installed a Genie and 2 C41s the problem was on only 1 of the C41s the other C41 was fine. A friend did an install 2 days ago and had the same thing happen. He only installed a Genie and a C41.


When my parent's system was installed back in August I had this issue on two of their three C41. All I had to do was go into the menu and change the language to Spanish, and then change it back to English. Haven't had a problem since.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> When my parent's system was installed back in August I had this issue on two of their three C41. All I had to do was go into the menu and change the language to Spanish, and then change it back to English. Haven't had a problem since.


Will try that.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Also pressing the power button (the DirecTV logo) for about 12 seconds can take care of this


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Also pressing the power button (the DirecTV logo) for about 12 seconds can take care of this


That fixed it, Thanks.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

BNUMM said:


> That fixed it, Thanks.


Awesome. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Topzide (Nov 11, 2013)

To add about client issues; I'm having an issue were then Directv logo screen saver comes on at radom times with power save turned off. This can happen in as little as 3 hours or 13-14 hours! this has been happening quite fequently! I called to find out what was going on stating that I believed they had software issue happening, Directv's answer was to replace the client. That solved nothing as after two days, new client was doing the same! I was escualated to case mangement and sheduled to have tech come out. Advanced tech arrived and was briefed about what was happening and when he saw how neat wiring closet was, he know that I was spot on with software issue! DTV wont admit to end user's!! DTV case mangement wouldn't replace client with HD DVR to solve the issues, even though this was not per their service contract to provide serviceand said take us to court, don't care!. Tech's jaw dropped when he heard how they treat customers!!! After more than several hours and other CS rep., they agreed to replace one client at no charge and wanted me to pay half price for other! Only had Genie system with 2 clients and on HR21 since mid year! Been with since '07. Not the way to handle Customer service!! What happened with customer is always right? DTV service does leave a lot to be desired!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Topzide (Nov 11, 2013)

Forgot to say that one part of CS said about new software to be pushed but no time on when in my area! New software is 0x797 and not sure if this will fix or hurt!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

